# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  Superdub49's Workbook

## Superdub49

My name is Jacob, 14, I've been working at Lucid dreaming for 4 months or so. Had about 25 lucids or so. Most came from SAT/MILD. At this point I can recall around 3 Vivid dreams a night. I plan on doing MILD  :Cheeky: 

One thing I need to start doing is dream Journalling  :tongue2: 
I generally still remember dreams without dream journalling but I can't find dream signs, plus I do forget some :/ Oh well, Got a journal now :3

----------


## Arch

Hey, well for 4 months 25 lucids is not bad at all!
Awareness and MILD is a great combination and I hope you are continuing with it, 'back in t' day' when I started I would set up a perfectly fine routine to induce lucids but get distracted by different techniques, so keep at it if its working, if anything introduce other elements to improve. Basically, keep at it.
Glad to see you have a dream journal, I don't personally look for dream signs because me dreams are so random, but I do look for the 'drunken' state which I seem to occupy when non-lucid, pretty weird eh?
Can you post links to each entry and talk about your progress if there is some here?
Keep it up.

----------


## gab

Hi Superdub49!
That's an impressive number you got there :smiley:  Whatever you doing is working for you, keep it up. 

Writing your dreams is good for more reasons. You can see patterns - like if you have a lucid on monday, how was your recall on day before and after, vividity and length of dreams, and such. Also, it will let your mind know, that dreaming and remembering your dreams is important to you and will help achieve it.

Once you read your journal, your dream signs may become clear. And if not, not a problem at all. If you practice SAT (awareness technique), it will help you get lucid wheather you see your dream sign or not. That way, you don't have to wait for a dream sign to show up for you to become lucid. Post any question, we'll be happy to help. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## Superdub49

I got Lucid plus recalled 3 other dreams ^_^

In the lucid I just worked on stabilizing and then I changed the colors of some things  :tongue2: 
I tried doing a finger thru palm reality check in the dream before I got fully lucid and it failed, but luckily for me the nose-plug worked  :tongue2: 

WBTB MILD

----------


## gab

Hey, that's great! How long was the lucid after you stabilized and what did you use? That's something I still need to work on. 

I was just told that gravity RC works pretty well for some. You can add it to your repertoir if you like it. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## Aeolus

How long do you stay up for WBTB? When do you go to sleep? I'm more interested in going for DILDs and a SAT/WBTB/MILD would sound great for me.

----------


## gab

Hi Aeolus! I'm glad to see you interested in DILDs. Would you mind making a thread under Current Courses > DILD, named Aeolus's Workbook, and well be happy to give you personalized answers. See you there :smiley:

----------


## Arch

Congratulations for the lucid, keep at it!!!  ::D: 
Edit: also aeolus id like to see you create a workbook!

----------


## Superdub49

I recalled one fragment last night, but I didn't do my WBTB MILD, fell asleep to soon :3, gonna just skip the WBTB tonight and MILD normally

----------


## gab

If you fall asleep too soon after WBTB, perhaps you didn't stay up long enough. You can stay up little longer next time. But it's also ok to take a break. 

If you wake up for your WBTB at pretty much the same time every night, and after a while you skip WBTB,  you can get a DILD form that. Reason is, that your mind becomes used to waking up at that certain time and it will wake up even if you don't  :smiley:

----------


## Superdub49

Recalled 2 dreams, but I don't really Recall waking up for my WBTB  :tongue2: , I set the alarm and put my phone across the room and when I woke up It was on my nightstand. I guess I don't remember :p, but Good recall and such so, yay

----------


## gab

Congrats on your recall! The only thing that makes me get out of the bed at night is the need to use the restroom. I just drink water before bed and everytime I get up. Works like a charm :smiley:

----------


## Superdub49

Been having great recall, planning on another WBTB MILD tonight

----------


## Arch

> Been having great recall, planning on another WBTB MILD tonight



Good luck! Try imagining a basic aspect to the dream, such as your hands as well as a mantra, works quite well for me!
Keep up the great work, I'm glad to see your dream recall is going well.

----------


## Superdub49

I had good recall again today but I didn't have any more pages in my dream journal to write down stuff. I got a new dream journal, ready to go :p. I also started doing some Awareness

----------


## Arch

> I had good recall again today but I didn't have any more pages in my dream journal to write down stuff. I got a new dream journal, ready to go :p. I also started doing some Awareness



Yaayy, y'know I know of a dream journal which has unlimited pages... it's called microsoft word :3
Anyway, I realised I didn't set you any tasks so here goes:
- Keep writing in your dream journal ever day, I'd like to see you work towards remembering multiple dreams per night.
- Give a WBTB MILD a go and report back to tell us if it worked.
- Try some normal MILDs before bed, for about 15 mins with some visualisation
- Try out some awareness techniques to see what works well for you

----------


## Superdub49

My computer takes forever to load so it's easier to just write it for me  :tongue2: , my other dream journal was already mostly filled out which is why I ran out so fast. I got a 200 page composition notebook now. Recalled 2 really vivid dreams this morning. I'll do a WBTB MILD tonight, and get lucid  :tongue2:

----------


## Arch

> My computer takes forever to load so it's easier to just write it for me , my other dream journal was already mostly filled out which is why I ran out so fast. I got a 200 page composition notebook now. Recalled 2 really vivid dreams this morning. I'll do a WBTB MILD tonight, and get lucid



Fill that bad boy up
Yeah you will, you better >< Confidence is everything!

----------


## Hukif

Super you boy! Whatever happened to trying ADA?
And progress, tell us!!!

----------


## Superdub49

oh wow.. It's been a while, xD. 

I forgot I had this up, until I went lucid with my nap. 

It was the best lucid i've had so far, and the longest. 
I ended up designing my own base/world/mansion inside of this giant cave
I used telekinesis to throw rocks, and redesign the place.
and then I added a few waterfalls
Now I have a pimped out house to come back to next time I go lucid.

----------


## gab

That's so cool! Any idea, what you did differently to get this lucid? New mantra or something? Keep at it :smiley:

----------


## Superdub49

eh well, I was home sick, so it was basically a Nap which I think helped, I fell asleep normally the first time, then when I woke up from a dream, I did a MILD, and I just became lucid randomly.

----------


## Superdub49

Lucid again off a wbtb MILD  ::D: 

My mom had to wake me up right after i got lucid >.>.
Darn school

----------


## gab

Wow, I'm starting to be jealous :smiley:  jk.  Congratulations. Keep up your excitement and practice. Doing great!

----------


## Hukif

I know that feeling of being woken up... oh well, sounds like WBTB MILD is working great for you, keep at it and good luck.

----------


## Superdub49

Lucid  :tongue2: 


No MILD, i got into a fight with my mom in waking life and went to bed at like 9 and went lucid anf recalled 3 other vivid dreams

----------


## gab

Hey, we get them any way we can :smiley:  Hope you said thank you and sorry to mom :smiley:

----------

